# Mxl mic mate classic possible to use?



## foofighter3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Does anyone know if this device can be used for calibration? I am mainly wondering if the sound card calibration part would work. Thanks.


----------



## foofighter3 (Jun 6, 2012)

i would be using this along with my laptop sound card, this would be the line in.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If you’re talking about using the mic mate with or for REW - as far as I know, no one has reported they have successfully used such a device. Even if they did, an inherent problem is that it is impossible to generate a calibration file for them. The calibration file is necessary for REW to compensate for any deviations from flat response the device might have. Without a calibration file, it’s impossible to know how accurate any frequency response measurements are. 

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## foofighter3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Wayne. Good to know and sorry for not mentioning I did in fact mean to use it with REW!


----------

